# Mega-G modeling



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought I would start a thread where everyone can show what they are doing with the Mega-G in regards to modeling. Doesn't matter whether it's a Rod, Custom, or a rendering of an actual car. Here is what I am doing so far.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool.

What will the Kraco car become when it is completed?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*???*

I don't know, I was just goofing around while waiting for other projects to setup. Do you see a vintage F1 in that car? If you have an idea or photo of something close, post it so i have a reference.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A2


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a good call, Deane. Even the Tyco Chaparral-body's rear wing supports would work for the arrows. The lack of front wings would make it a track friendly car too.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

My worry here is that Gary will end up doing something he admits himself he is prone to, starting many projects. 

The guy thinks he is free to do as he pleases, and even take time off, when it is clear he should work on each design in a linear and timely (3-4 days max) fashion....

I only suggested the A2 because I figured it can't be done.....

In a similar vein:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*More...*

Here are a few more cars that had the driver in a forward position like the way you have modified the Kraco body. From left we have the 1980 Brabham BT49, the 1982 Brabham BT50, the 1982 McLaren MP4 (or MP4/1), the 1982 March 821 and the 1982 Tyrrell 012. IMHO the two Brabhams are the closest to the modified Kraco after the Arrows A2.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*only problem is*

The only problem with trying to duplicate the older F1/Indy cars is the low sidepods which don't work with the Mega-G. The second car Deane put up (ESSEX/Courage) is what may be the closest I get. Notice the sidepods are higher than the gold car or any of the others. I like that black car (A2???) very much and will endevor to make the Kraco look like it. Making the body wingless in the front is the easy part. 

Now, on the the troubling part. Can a grown man state in public his ADD affliction? :freak: Seriously. I get down in the hobby workroom, and what was a clean bench looks like a bomb went off 2 hours later. So, I don't know if I can promise to work on one project at a time. Is there a 12-step process to get me straightened out???? (kidding folks. the new chassis is very cool to work with and I'm having a lot of fun bouncing ideas around)

ALRIGHT!!! Back to modeling Fast. Mind you. One at a time....:thumbsup:


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

fastlap said:


> I don't know, I was just goofing around while waiting for other projects to setup. Do you see a vintage F1 in that car? If you have an idea or photo of something close, post it so i have a reference.


That's exactly what I was thinking, Gary. Something from the early to mid-60's. The 1/32 crowd has been able to achieve this because their motors are so small compared to the rest of the chassis. The Kraco photo illustrates just how narrow the Mega-G chassis is. The realistic mid-90's F1 body you are working on would be my first choice, but I've got to admit, a mid-60's F1 would be awesome.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The black car with Essex on is the notorious (and IMO breathaking) Lotus 88. There is also a version that is more silver, I think.


----------



## 13013comstock (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you anything new to show us, Gary?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*yep!*

I was making some final changes to the modern F1 by putting a permanent driver figure molded into the body. Because of the height of the front armature bulkhead, it is impossible to create enough room for a separate driver figure. The figure would sit too high up in the air. Unfortunately, this also means less accuracy in the driver body. Not what I wanted, but the body gives the illusion that it sits "nice and low". I will be making the final RTV mold this weekend, so I can cast a few to paint up. I'll be doing a rendition of the 2000-ish Ferrari and '96-ish Rothmans Williams Villeneuve cars so everyone can get an idea of scale and looks.

Did alittle to fill-in the nose area of the Kraco body. I will be trying to emulate the Lotus 88 from that body. That ESSEX car above is not only stunning, but it is absolutely "Sinister". I'm sure the A2 can be modeled off that cast? We'll see. 

Worked on the modern Indy car by making the rear of the sidepods alittle thicker and the construction of the front replaceable wing. This kit will definitely have a separate driver figure for painting detail. That master is still a couiple molds away from a final version.

Anyone find a vendor that will sell the complete "running chassis only" at a reduced rate? I think I will be needing a lot of these to put under my bodies.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here is the 88 I mentioned with less black and no courage logos:










I was lucky enough to see the Courage version run, although the powers that be never let it race. Everytime it came past jaws dropped, it was almost achingly beautiful, just as the 79 had been. Never saw the Essex version, but it certainly pleases the eye IMHO.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a nice looking model, Montoya1. What scale is it?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*ready for final molding*

Here are a couple shots of the final F1 master ready for molding. The only thing left to do before getting it in the moldbox is to polish up the surfaces. I should be casting by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> That's a nice looking model, Montoya1. What scale is it?


1/20th


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*getting ready*

Even though I was installing a new hot water heater in the house today, I was able to squeeze in alittle casting. Here are the first out of the final mold. The body on the right is cleaned up alittle getting ready for the first paintjob. Makin' a few extra "racin' wings" from the also new wings n' things mold.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a nice factory you have running there, Gary. I like the front wing mounting arrangement.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man,those look freakin awesome!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping to get 20-30 bodies out of the first mold. I'll clean up the lines on a few unpainted "keepers" and most likely do a second run mold. The wings I keep pumping out, cause I usually throw in a extras when I sell the F1's and Indy's. This body has the rear trans molded into the main body, so it will only be a three part kit, as opposed to my previous 4-5 part kits.

Thanks agin for the comps!!!

Gar


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like an assembly line. Your building bodies is about like Bob...zilla painting bodies, mass production...RM


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*been awhile*

Here is a "in-progress" shot of a "FastBodies F1" Have about 1/2 the decals on and will be painting the upper airbox before putting those decals on. Then to painting details. This should give those who asked a idea of the dimensions and how the resin looks in color.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*almost there*

Just need to do the rear wing and clearcoat the decals.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mega-Cool!*

That is one sweet looking car, Fastlap! Can't wait to see the final product!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cant wait to _own_ the final product!! 

So what is next Gary, the lotus 79? You got decals for that  Tough doing the JPS I should imagine.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> That is one sweet looking car, Fastlap! Can't wait to see the final product!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Here it is. Anyone interested in unfinished kits, throw me a PM for the details. I put "wash" on the white areas to tone it down for a realistic look. I have decided to paint the inside of the front wing plates flat black to match the rear wing. A little touch, but correctness is the goal. The black dot on the center of the nosecone above the Renault is slightly raised to duplicat a "stub antenna". I'll bet a set of "Barge Boards" would cover up the exposed chassis pretty well?????

The Lotus casting is too thin in areas and is coming out of the mold brittle in areas. Not to my liking, so back to the drawing board. I'm just about ready to buy more molding-casting supplies too. The older resin may be contributing to the brittleness<sp>. Although, the modern F1 casts came out fine.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*next*

Well, the Villenueve Williams is off to it's new owner, so I thought I would do one for myself. I may put my own helmet design on this rather than doing a real helmet. This is the same resin body as above, only sanded differently to emulate a different car. This is also the newer style front wing of the 00's era. I will be throwing in one flat wing and one of these front wings in every kit. Kinda give the modeler a choice to go in many directions with all the Pattos decals available. Should have this one wrapped up by thios weekend, then I will be doing a version of the Ferrari. opinions??


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Very cool.

Will you be selling bodies with the nose pre-sanded?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*yep*

The photo doesn't do the nose shape justice. Maybe I should take a photo looking straight down at the nose also? I captured the narrowing of the nose by cutting the decal out and periodically holding it up to the body as I sanded. I sanded the "down-turn" first, then the narrowing second. Not exactly a 5 minute process. :freak: So, to answer your question.....no, not at this time. UNLESS...

Unless, If I can get a 10-kit minimum order, I'll make it's own mold for that specific car. And, if I do that, the customer can also tell me if he/she wants the bottom sidepod plate molded in before I make the mold. :thumbsup: I chose to leave that plate off of this particular effort.

Deane, find me a guaranteed 10 sold and you got it.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pop the correct rear wing on and send me a picture, I will get on it. Assuming the SCI and HT crowds can contribute to the minimum 10 order, can you post the pics here too?


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Pop the correct rear wing on and send me a picture.....


Now you're getting demanding on top of it.....:lol::lol::lol:
The correct rear wing would be a bit#h to mold due to the sideplates extending backward from the top wing airdam. (see above pic) I was going to try a different rear wing configuration with the "dip or sag" in the top wing plate anyhow. I'll have to think about this???????


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*A is for awesome!*

Gee, Gary, nothing like pushing the envelope into the next solar system! I like it a lot! It's just kinda stunning to see what you're capable of turning out. This must be similar to the effect the military call "shock and awe"! :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I meant prop a Williams wing on, so there is a picture or a 'complete' car, but go for it!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> I meant prop a Williams wing on, so there is a picture or a 'complete' car, but go for it!


OK, that will be done by tomorrow night and posted on Sunday. Except for the WEST on the rear wing, there isn't much goin' on with the "all black" look. The front wing needs "do-dads" glued on to complete the look. I did make a RTV mold of this front wing so i can glue different little deflectors on for different looks. I will be making a mold which will produce 5-6 at each pour for efficient production. Oh yeah, I need to paint the driver. My helmet is a takeoff on the yellow Senna helmet with black and green trim.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Gee, Gary, nothing like pushing the envelope into the next solar system! I like it a lot! It's just kinda stunning to see what you're capable of turning out. This must be similar to the effect the military call "shock and awe"! :thumbsup:


Thanks Russ..... I mean, Mr. Hutt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beeee -yoo-tim-muss Gar!

As I was trollin' by, I initially thought they were all the same car in the thumbnail size.
Hahahahahaha. Better put ma readers on next time... afore ya fool me agin'! LMAO!

Always fun to watch you develope a build from lump to trump. You ARE the master of the modern open wheeled genre.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*thanks*

Bill, 

Receiving that compliment from you, with the talent you have and the hot rods that come from your workbench, I stand humbled. Thank you very much.

Gar


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thought I would work on the vintage stuff too. The Lotus is getting closer. I still need to do a lot of work to the master before the next mold.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

fastlap said:


> Thought I would work on the vintage stuff too. The Lotus is getting closer. I still need to do a lot of work to the master before the next mold.


Very nice. Keep going


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

After some postal drama that meant a body sent to me on 2/25 did not get here until 4/2 (!), I finally had a play around with the Rothmans car today.

Mounting is lovely and once on a chassis, the whole ensemble looks even better than it does in the pictures.

Weight is 3.9g, just .3g more than the standard champcar body.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

@fastalp : your lotus is great ! what do you plan to cast next in the classic f1 thematic ? where can we find your products (and price) ? 


do you plan to cast some LMP/ lemans protos (vintage and modern) bodies too ? 

thank you


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> After some postal drama that meant a body sent to me on 2/25 did not get here until 4/2 (!), I finally had a play around with the Rothmans car today.
> 
> Mounting is lovely and once on a chassis, the whole ensemble looks even better than it does in the pictures.
> 
> Weight is 3.9g, just .3g more than the standard champcar body.


Would you be so kind as to post some pictures?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sure I will take some pix Resin, but I doubt they will be any better than Gary's. Whilst I have your attention could you explain the contents of those PMs you sent me? I am not being facetious, I really did not get it.

Dimitri - Gary is moving home at the moment, but if you PM me I will give you his email address so you can contact him in a couple of days (in case he misses this thread that is).


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1, Where did Gary post pictures of a Rothman's car? I don't recall seeing that on HT. 

As to the PMs, I am not sure Hutt humor is translating into very well.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Montoya1, Where did Gary post pictures of a Rothman's car? I don't recall seeing that on HT.


There are several thumbnails in this thread. Posts 23, 24 and 27.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> There are several thumbnails in this thread. Posts 23, 24 and 27.


Sorry, I am taking too much medicine for my back... :freak::drunk:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Here we go


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

More pictures


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The car is on silver wheels at the minute, because at the mo I am playing around with our .453'' rule and seeing how near I can get. At some point I will paint a yellow lip on some black wheels.

Tyres are BSRT HOTTS, which I guess are not made anymore?

I don't think Gary has sold many of these yet (hope I am wrong), and if that is the case drink in these pictures and ask yourself what you are waiting for? !!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As for those who wonder why we would go to the extremes of finding a way to run these alongside Tycos:










Not much we can do about those who want to stick with Tyco


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

it's a great kit we have here ! but I'm not into modern cars...I'll wait for vintage ones :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the fantastic photo essay on Fastlap's new project, Montoya1. This should make sure Gary's order book is filled.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I hope so.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice Job!

Also, it looks like the Mattel car has the '09-spec rear wing compared to the '97 Williams.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Go Jens!*

Just in time for the new-look 2009 F1 body style!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*oops*

oops! Logged in under my "real car BBB name". I have to delete that. Send any communications to *Fastlap*......

Thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary, once the dust has settled, if you can mock up what a finished but unpainted ''West McLaren'' and ''JPS/Martini Lotus'' would look like I can start trying to round up those 10 orders we spoke about.

Hope the rest of the move goes well.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*ok*

Deane,

Should be the end of this coming week. I will take a photo of the painted McLaren. I will have to sand the nose down on another body for the unpainted photo shot. I may have one in the camera though that I took before I painted the body. I will have to look. 

The Lotus, or at least the body I have modeled from the AFX lotus is very close to the final casting mold. I actually opened up the driver cockpit and subbed in the Ferrari 312PB driver, compliments from Dranoel Dragon. He sent me a couple 312's to hack the driver figures from. Thanks Dragon!!! That driver body is much more realistic than the flat driver in the AFX Lotus. And, it all clears the workings of the Mega-G chassis. I'll post a current photo of that as soon as I can find which box I put it in.

I was making great progress on all the modeling right to the point of keeping Mama happy that I was fully committed to the move......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary,

Thats good. I don't know how many, if any, orders I can get from the UK crowd, but I would like to think the HO community as a whole would bite. After all, it is not as if open wheelers for the Mega-G are plentiful.

I have been playing around with the Mega-G chassis, looking at ways to get down to and near our new 453 rule. This is why the Williams has chromed wheels in the pictures. I intend to yellow up some black wheels and take some more pictures at some point.

The Williams is 0.3g heavier than a standard Champcar body, and all of that or more is in the nose. I am hoping this will be a good thing and will help cornering stability as well as making the mega less of a wimp in battles. Our group have noticed that the mega tends to lose if it goes into a corner alongside a Tyco, if things get a little robust its the MG that de-slots.

I am additionally working on some shallow-dish metal wheels with the guy who supplies BSRT with some of their trick items, with the same thing in mind:










As thing stand, the Mega-G has impressive acceleration and torque, and over a lap of a typical UK track I prefer driving it to a Tyco. More weight will change the way the car feels, but the good thing is, just as with F1, you can have a lot of fun and make a lot of changes with a chassis that is 'underweight'.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This looked like it was coming along pretty good...


















Any new news on the vintage stuff???


----------

